# Vote YES!!! Important wolf issue!!!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

As the fight to get public opinion for wolf management, it is critical to take 30 seconds and VOTE YES.

Click below on link with Bozeman daily

The Bozeman Daily Chronicle has a poll online ( http://www.bozemandailychronicle.com/op ... 002e0.html ) asking if you agree with the legislation being introduced to delist gray wolves.

Right now the "no" vote is something like 70%. We need to change that. Let's out vote them. We've done it before, and we can do it again...but you have to vote.

Let everyone know...and plead that they support this permanent delisting of wolves...to save elk, moose, deer and other big game...Beg them to VOTE "YES"!

Organizations like Big Game Forever...Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation...Safari Club International...Sportsmen for Fish and Wildlife...Idaho for Wildlife...and others, now is the time to have your members to rally behind this cause - to win control of the wolf issue. Bozeman is the greenie environmentalist capital of the Northern Rockies...let's beat them right in their own back yard by taking over this poll.

VOTE NOW!!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Voted yes!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

+1


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

+1


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I voted yes!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

+1 now the vote is 78% YES! Way to represent sportsman.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I voted yes AND I called the congressman listed in RMEF letter and asked them to support the new bill supported by Senator Hatch.


----------



## fivexfive (Aug 21, 2010)

voted yes!


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

voted yes!!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Voted yes!

The yes vote currently stands at 74% - Way to go people OOO°)OO


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

YES!

I want to hunt one someday


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Bump. Good job guys!


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

just voted YES! I wrote a paper on this last semester at UVU. The problems people are experiencing with the wolves really was an eye opener!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

76% now for yes


----------



## shwiggaman (Sep 20, 2010)

voted yes lets save our big game


----------



## wapati (Nov 29, 2007)

It's slipping - was almost 78% "yes" but has dropped to 75%


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

This didn't help anything.
http://www.mtexpress.com/index2.php?ID=2005133545


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes!!!!!!!!!


----------

